# Puppies: Before and After



## Mandalay

I'd be interested to see "before" and "after" shots of all your puppies. Even some "during" photos, if you have them. I am finding it interesting to see how the colors and markings change (especially on the black and tans) from puppies into adulthood. I did not notice it too much on Mandalay until I saw pictures from a few weeks ago and then this past weekend. The black on her legs is slowing moving up and up and being replaced with brown and there is a little bit of brown moving into her previously all black face. I notice it a lot on her ears as the tips are starting to turn more and more brown.

I am eager to know what she is going to look like as an adult now as her dad was a typical black and brown and her mom had much more black than brown on her.


----------



## romeosmom

Romeo- (His mom's a black and tan , his dad a sable)


1 week










2 mo









4mo









1 yr









5yr


----------



## littledmc17

Brady 8 weeks (his mom all black, Dad black & red)









10 weeks









6 months








1 year









2 years









3 years old


----------



## SunCzarina

Morgan the day I adopted her at 6months









At about 1 year old









All grown up









Her color is subject to change without advance notice.


----------



## grmnshpd21

Molly at 8 weeks old








Around 6 months








1 year








3 years


----------



## Catu

It's amazing to compare the baby face of Brady at 1 year old the adult handsome head of the 3 year old.

Diabla is born from a black/tan mother and a sable dad.

9 weeks









2.5 months









4 months









5.5months


----------



## littledmc17

same facial expressions!! so beautiful

thanks he is still a big baby (he thiks so) even if he weighs more than me. He knows how to push my buttons 
same with you?


----------



## Mandalay

Thanks so much everyone!! I love seeing the progressive pictures. This truly is a beautiful breed with such a big scale of colors. Each one looks unique. I think that is one of the things I am liking - that each dog looks different. So many breeds have one main dog and the rest pretty much look like that standard.


----------



## VSellar

I had to join in... they are all so beautiful and it is amazing how they change!

This is Q when we first got him - about 3 months old










at 4 months...



















at bout 7 months, relaxing and feeling rather good about himslef!










and now at 2 years (sorry, but I don't have one of him smiling and dry in full body pose!







)


----------



## littledmc17

Yeah when I got Brady my father told me his coloring will change and it did, and still is.
They are a beautiful breed and I wish I could have 50 of them 
my husband would divorce me though


----------



## JenM66

Gracie - mom is red sable, dad is black sable.

6 hours old with mom:









8 weeks old, first day home:









1st birthday, playing with present:









2nd birthday, sitting on the swing:


----------



## shilohsmom

Let me give this a try!!!!

darn it didn't work....oh well, they were some cute pics....


----------



## Mai

I'm getting a black and red puppy, I think. The sire is black and red and the dam is black and tan. Can I see the black and red GSDs progression?


----------



## romeosmom

lovin' all these pups!


----------



## romeosmom

would like to see some white pups too! I love the rainbow of GSD!


----------



## littledmc17

Brady is considered Black and Red


----------



## aaron.whitney

Odin @ 8 Weeks










Almost 8 Months


----------



## tracyc

7 weeks








12 weeks








20 weeks 








18 months








3 years


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe

Here's Ryot,

At 6 weeks, 









At 7 weeks first day home









At about 3 months









5 months









7.5 months









8.5 months









13 months old


----------



## JenM66

> Originally Posted By: JenM666 hours old with mom:


OOPS! It was 6 DAYS old, the first time I visited her. Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## kelso

Kelso as a small pup










now, pics a few months ago at 16 months


----------



## SimplySleepie

Ghost - mom is a red sable, dad is a black sable (Gracie's littermate)

8 Weeks - the day I brought him home 









About 4 months - 









8 months - 









1 year - 









About 2 weeks before his 2nd bday - 









Kris


----------



## littledmc17

Seeing puppy pics into adults I am floored
They are so cute as puppies and as adults how impressive they are and gorgeous!!
ANy reason why I love this breed just look at the pics!!


----------



## daviddrena

It's so suprising to see how they change even after a yr old that is amazing


----------



## lcht2

hmm..here's where we are at so far

6 weeks









5 1/2 months


----------



## scannergirl

Lucy at 10 weeks - sorry- this one would not resize for some reason








Lucy at 5 months


----------



## Elmo's Mom

I love these pictures! The little fuzzy butts turn into gorgeous adults! 

Here is Elmo the day we brought his home at about 11 weeks old. He had such a big head! 










This is a week later:










This was probably at about 4 months:










With his sister Molly at about 7 months:










These are probably around year old:



















We need to take some more recent pictures of him. He is 15 months old and looks even more red now.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874

Here is Suesse at the breeders she is the sable one about 2 1/2 months old, 









Here she is at 3 months








Around 4 months old








9 months old









And here she is at 10 months old, she will be 11 months on the 15th of this month.


----------



## chevysmom

Here is Chevy his first day home at 8 weeks old:









At 3 months old:











And now at 4½ months old:


----------



## Barb E

Puppy:









4.5 Months - on the way home 

















Then all my film went kaput








10 Months









1 Year









2 Years









3 Years


----------



## Mandalay

I think the transformation they go through between 4 months old and 7 months old is amazing. At 4 months old they still look like baby dogs (just with big ears, long bodies and stubby legs). By 7 months or so their legs have grown into their body length and their ears dont seem so big and akward looking. Also, their faces look so adult by then.


----------



## Lilo

Lilo at 8 weeks









11 weeks









4 months









1 year









2 years









and now at almost 3


----------



## littledmc17

Handsome


----------



## Mandalay

What great 11 week old ears Lilo had!! I love those!!


----------



## phgsd

Here is Djenga at about 9 weeks:









At 7 months (in the giraffe stage!)









And at 4 years old - it all came together pretty nicely!










And Kessy at I think around 12 weeks:









9 months-ish and fugly!









2 years, and still the scrawny puppy!









Last weekend, at 2 years and three months - finally she's growing up! It's amazing that the difference 3 months makes. She's been very slow to mature physically and the difference all of a sudden is striking.










One from the side to show how dark she's gotten:


----------



## ldpeterson

Annabelle at 4 months when we adopted her.










7 Months










1 Year










Now at almost 4 years.


----------



## 3K9Mom

Campeche at six weeks:









At eleven weeks: 









At four months:










Seven months: 









One year:









Two years:


----------



## 3K9Mom

This is a great thread! I hadn't realized how much Camper's color has deepened til I saw that many of your dogs' colors had changed (and not just that the black started to recede). Then I started actually looking at his photos, and sure enough, his red has gotten more coppery. Shows how much I actually pay attention to my dog!







It's fun to actually see our kids grow up right before our eyes!


----------



## Jennifer McClellan

I love this thread. CJ seems like he grows a little more every night and it is neat to see the development of them all over such a short time.


----------



## RG518

Kodiak @ 6 weeks








Kodiak @ 5 months


----------



## lcht2

9-10 weeks









5 1/2 months









thats where we are so far...he'll be 6 months may 23rd.


----------



## GSDog

Major at 8 weeks = 12ish lbs









Major at 3 months = 35ish lbs









Major at 5 months = 60ish lbs









Major at 6 months = 75ish lbs









Major today at 7months = 86lbs


----------



## sprzybyl

incredible pictures... cannot believe how much they change! i keep looking at the young pics and try to imagine what they look like when they are older... surprised every time! =)


----------



## acurajane

HI, nice pics, saw that you are from STL. We live here at Ft. Leonardwood. Do you know by chance if there are some GSD things going on any time soon?

Kali
Mommy of Mya( 9 mo pup )


----------



## acurajane

hey how do you like the fur save collar?


----------



## gsd_bella

5 weeks









8 weeks









11 weeks









4 months









5.5 months









6.5 months









7.5 months









8.5 months


----------



## daviddrena

Titan 7 weeks







[/img] 


Titan 3 months







[/img] 

Titan 7 months (1 week from 8 mnths)







[/img]


----------



## lixy

Chaos at about 9 weeks when we brought him home:









3 months:









6 months:









Also 6 months:









7 months:









And now, at 7.5 months:









Another:









Both of Chaos's parents are black & red.


----------



## Maxil

I just want to revive this topic because I want everyone to post his puppy's picture untill he became a grown up puppy 
can't post mine since Vicky is still just a 14 weeks old pup and didn't change much.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

mine are rescues, lol I wish I could 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d4mmo

Rhino at 4 weeks














8 weeks







4 months







5 months







6months now










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alice13

Alice at 2 months, 4 months, 6 months and now (8 months)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksotto333

Della~ first week home @ 9 weeks

~
and @ 4 months


----------



## Diesel7602

Perseus 
1 week old - 5 months 74.5 pound 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxil

Thats an awesome puppy!! He is so beautiful


ksotto333 said:


> Della~ first week home @ 9 weeks
> 
> ~
> and @ 4 months


----------



## duncandaniels

Scout - Nine weeks to nine months


----------



## mego

Oh wait, nothing changed.


----------



## SummerGSDLover

Six weeks
















Four and a half months















Seven months















Ten months

This is YogiBear. His dam is a black and tan saddle back and his sire is a silver sable.


*-*Summer*-*


----------



## lauren43

D4mmo: that yawning pic is unbearable! What a good looking dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d4mmo

lauren43 said:


> D4mmo: that yawning pic is unbearable! What a good looking dog!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



He is sooo cute. His still that little baby to me.
I have to say looking at the images posted the GSD has to be both the cutest puppy of all breeds yet the most handsome dog also


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

